# Temperature Probe Placement



## freshmeat (Nov 26, 2009)

Newbie with another question.   

What is the consensuses of when to place the probe into the product on the smoker?  Insert when raw and just placing on rack, or after the product has been in smoker for awhile?

In all of my smokes so far, and all of my indoor cooking I have placed probe in product before introducing it to heat.

Thanks.


----------



## bignick (Nov 26, 2009)

Put it in while raw.  It will seal itself during cooking.  If you insert during cooking, valuable juices will escape.  Also let rest for 20 - 30 min after done before you take it out, or a gusher of juices will erupt.  Main point, you want all those juices in your mouth!


----------



## pignit (Nov 26, 2009)

Actually, according to what your smoking but for the most part I always put the probe in later in the smoke. For beef or pork your smoking above 160 degrees or poultry above 165 it doesn't matter but you have to remember, anything on the outside you are introducing to the inside when you probe the meat before it gets to temp on the outside. Just as common practice, I don't insert a probe until way late in the smoke when I know I'm gettin close. If your smoking a roast to say 145 and you put the probe in.... your introducing anything on the outside to the inside and 145 isn't enough to kill it inside. The outside will reach much higher than that so it will be taken care of. Something to think about.


----------



## ronp (Nov 26, 2009)

Since I leave my probes in the smoker I wait till the temps ar over 145' before I stick it, at least I know the probes are clean of nasties.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 26, 2009)

Ditto.  Wait til the external is above 140* so you're not pushing any bacteria into the meat.


----------



## ddave (Nov 26, 2009)

*Do NOT put it in while raw.*

Most common error that results in hospitalization of people consuming improperly handled intact muscle?

"inserting a temp probe into the intact muscle prior to the outside being above 140F or the probe not being wiped with sterilizer prior to insertion."

Give it a few hours before you stick the probe in.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=72852

Dave


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 26, 2009)

Good question. I have always put mine in while the meat is raw but will no longer..Makes sense to me...

Thanks for asking the question..


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 26, 2009)

According to the USDA if the meat is punctured you have 4 hours to get the meat from 40-140 degrees however if the meat is not punctured its considered an "intact muscle" and you only need to get the outer 1/2 inch I believe it is past the 140 mark in the 4 hours. So that gives more time and you should have a decent idea of how long your smoke should take so wait awhile before inserting the probe. If you are smoking something new or don't know you can always ask for an estimate here and someone will more than likely know. 
I didn't look this information up again but I believe I'm pretty close if not I'm sure somebody will correct it


----------



## jack l (Oct 4, 2016)

It's discouraged from opening the door after you begin smoking or to preheat the Smokin-It units so I place the probe in while raw.


----------

